# im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts?



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

as above im building a track car.. audi 90 quattro

i want any and all mods, sugestions, do's dont's everything.
let me know your opinions!
GT


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (GT_GREG)*

The 20V turbo motor is a must have. Also, go with the meatiest spring you can get and the heaviest struts. Also, you'll certainly want a larget anti-sway bar. Also pick up some new front control arms with the Delrin bushings pre-pressed in. Make that car super tight. 
Reduce weight! If this is going to be a track car, gut everything but your seat and your gauges. Get rid of central locking, and get rid of those window regulators. Get some lexan windows. Run the lightest wheels you can find. They don't have to be 17 inchers either. I think your best compromise between weight and grip will be a wide 16 inch wheel.
That advice is only if you want to make a track car and not drive it daily.
Chris


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (200HP4dr)*

Agree with everyting above, plus remove the climate control system (AC & heat). Pull the stereo and speakers, etc. And I'd even consider 15x7" rims. Your 88 90 came with 195/60/14 stock, so 225/40/15s would be perfect. Also, a 20VT would be ideal, but even a 10VT would be much better than your NG engine for track use....


----------



## yumyjagermiester (Sep 20, 2002)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (duandcc)*

There has been a recent test in the Euro Tunner of wheel sizes to track-ability and the 15's won out over 16's and 17's of the same model. this was for a FWD Jetta VR6 mind you, but similar conditions apply to the 90. It all depends on how you will set the rest of the car up, i.e., spring rates, what strut bars you will/won't use, tire pressure, yadda yadda yadda, as I'm sure the list goes on.


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (GT_GREG)*

thats a ton of info for me!
i got the blaufernugen rear sway bar. i have eibachs and boge gas shocks no more interior. how do i take out the diff lock? and what do you suggest if im only gonna use the stock engine?
ne mor einfo?
greg


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (GT_GREG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT_GREG* »_ how do i take out the diff lock? and what do you suggest if im only gonna use the stock engine?
ne mor einfo?
greg

1.







Why would you want to remove the dif loc? You WANT to lock the center dif for an even 50/50 split during track events...
2. If you're going to run an NG at the track, you need to concentrate on the suspension. You are going to be way under powered, but may be able to make up for it with agility and skilz. Start with some ground control coil overs, nice meaty 15" rims & tires, and then take a few performance driving classes. You are going to have to rely on your skill as a driver and the agility of the car rather than speed...


----------



## Crispyfritter (Nov 21, 2001)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (duandcc)*

Yep! Just ask Scott Childress. He owns the white 400CSQ that was partially restored by Blau. The car isn't that fast, but the car is tight, handles well, and Scott has mAd sKiLlZZzz yO!








Chris


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (200HP4dr)*

thanks boys. ne ideas on a good set of eurothane bushings? ne ideas on more mods for the engine... ive been told that i cna get approx 180 whp? 
maybe?


----------



## StormChaser (Jan 3, 2000)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (GT_GREG)*

Not likely, more like 160-170.But it's gonna cost ya big $$ to get there. here's what you need to do: K&N, P&P intake, 5 angle valve job, cam, P&P exhaust manifold, lightened & balanced flywheel, lightened and balanced crank, balance & blueprint the whole engine, good freeflowing 2.5" exhaust. Unless you, for some reason, don't want to go turbo, it's likely going to be CHEAPER to drop an MC in there...


----------



## briang (Mar 10, 1999)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (GT_GREG)*


_Quote, originally posted by *GT_GREG* »_thats a ton of info for me!
i got the blaufernugen rear sway bar. i have eibachs and boge gas shocks no more interior. how do i take out the diff lock? and what do you suggest if im only gonna use the stock engine?
ne mor einfo?
greg

I'd swap the Eibachs for a stiffer spring. Shine Racing Services makes a nice kit for this car. You can choose from several rates...with your current struts, their 250#/in springs at all corners would work.


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (briang)*

ok ill think bout the springs. how do i get in contact with them?
ne other ideas?
greg


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (GT_GREG)*

www.shineracing.com/


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (MFZERO)*

thanks for the contact..
i cant wait to get some of this done. the car is already quick but i need more... its like a adiction..
lol

GT


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (GT_GREG)*

Not mentioned (or I didnt see it) but relocate the battery to the rear seat area or trunk, as this will help move some of the weight back and balance the car. The 5-cylinder engines make the Audis a bit nose-heavy. The Transam 200s even had the alternator in the rear! It was hooked up to a pulley on the drive shaft.
http://home.arcor.de/bmaj.roes...f.jpg
http://home.arcor.de/bmaj.roes...a.jpg
You can often see a similar thing done in track cars, where the drivers sits very far back compared to the regular passenger car. This is also to help balance the car.


_Modified by PerL at 9:33 PM 5-19-2003_


----------



## 4Wdrift (Dec 16, 2001)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (PerL)*

nice pics of the alternator. Ive always wondered what that looked like


----------



## MFZERO (Mar 13, 2002)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (PerL)*

That is nuts!!! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (GT_GREG)*

nething else i should know?

GT


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (GT_GREG)*

well i swaped in a 10v turbo...
now waht??!!?!?
GT


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (GT_GREG)*

So what have you done so far, except swapping in the turbo?


----------



## GT_GREG (Dec 11, 2002)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (PerL)*

well the things i have done are
cross dirlled rotors
pbr carbon pads
eibach springs 
boge trubo gas shocks
turbo engine
thats the stuff thats actually completed on the car
now i need to fine tune it
let me know 
greg


----------



## PerL (Jan 9, 2001)

*Re: im building an audi 90 track car... suggestions for parts? (GT_GREG)*

The next thing to do is install new bushings for both the front and rear control arms, and sub frames. Maybe check for stiffer sway bars as well.
Then I would ditch the interior and look around for some lexan windows to make the car lighter. Basically remove anything that's not needed.


----------

